# GA State Field Championship-Pendergrass



## Daniel W. (Jun 11, 2009)

June 27-28, I believe.   Anyone going?


----------



## GRIV (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm there!


----------



## lightsspeed (Jun 11, 2009)

*State Field*

Ansleigh And I will be there !


----------



## MI360 (Jun 11, 2009)

I would love to be there, but its the same weekend as the ASA Metropolis IL, shoot. Wished it was on a different weekend.


----------



## trykon7 (Jun 12, 2009)

MI360 said:


> I would love to be there, but its the same weekend as the ASA Metropolis IL, shoot. Wished it was on a different weekend.



  If I don't see you Sunday, good luck next weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 12, 2009)

MI360 said:


> I would love to be there, but its the same weekend as the ASA Metropolis IL, shoot. Wished it was on a different weekend.



Good luck bud.  You have really been holding your own since you stepped up to the pro class, that's awesome.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be there....unless the unforgiveable happens. Just not sure If I'll be shooting yet.


----------



## MI360 (Jun 12, 2009)

Daniel W. said:


> Good luck bud.  You have really been holding your own since you stepped up to the pro class, that's awesome.


 Thanks i am living my dream, Good luck at the state field shoot


----------



## MI360 (Jun 12, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> If I don't see you Sunday, good luck next weekend!!!!!!


Good luck to you to, shoot smart!!!


----------



## ncsturkey (Jun 12, 2009)

Is there a web site for more information on the  Pendergrass shoot?  Thanks  Rod


----------



## GaBear (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a copy of the form for the shoot. 

View attachment GBAA_2009_StateField.pdf


----------



## red1691 (Jun 13, 2009)

*State Field*

Finelly a new location to shoot Field and what My niece has to get Married on the 27th and my Wife said I was going!
But Daniel see if you can find a couple more points! Best of luck to you all, and may your Arrows Fly True!


----------



## stuffer (Jun 15, 2009)

we will be there


----------



## red1691 (Jun 16, 2009)

*web site*

There is a web site with past State shoot scores and Field info. it is www.gbaa-archery.com check it out and leave a blog on the fourm side of what you think!


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 18, 2009)

I plan on being there.  Who was it that scheduled it the same weekend is Metropolis?  Or is it the effort of the GBAA to completely shun any 3ders from trying out field archery?  I guess the plan to move it to North Georgia to help introduce people to field archery was a flop and we'll be seeing the same 20 people at the state shoot that are always there.  1 step forward, 2 steps back.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 18, 2009)

*I Hope Many Can!!!*



bowsmith said:


> I plan on being there.  Who was it that scheduled it the same weekend is Metropolis?  Or is it the effort of the GBAA to completely shun any 3ders from trying out field archery?  I guess the plan to move it to North Georgia to help introduce people to field archery was a flop and we'll be seeing the same 20 people at the state shoot that are always there.  1 step forward, 2 steps back.


I Hope many others can make it too! Pendergrass has Spent a lot of time and $$$ to set up a Field course to help promote Archery! The date is picked by the Host club, from a 4 week window!
The GBAA is trying to promote the Sport of Archery Indoor, Field, and 3-D! We are not trying to shun no one. Just People have there likes and dislikes.
I'll Bet there are Several hundred 3Ders that are not going to the Metropolis shoot! Do You think they would show up to the Field Shoot to try it out? I hope they do.
It is great that we finely have a club in North Georgia to go shoot Field Rounds at. We just need to talk it up so every one can come out to see Field Archery is Fun Too!!
After All, We All Are Shooting At A Round Spot For Score!!!

And to the Folks at Pendergrass, Hope you have a Great Weekend, and Thanks for all the Hard work to get it set up!


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 18, 2009)

I do remember Leon (the person who owns the land) saying he didn't care what weekend they held the state field, as long as it WASN'T Metropolis weekend.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 18, 2009)

Of the hard core archers that would be willing to give field a try..... most in GA will be in Metropolis. I bet there will easily be 50 to 60 GA shooters in Metropolis (probably more).  That is a VERY popular shoot. 

I can't whine too much because I pined all year for the LCA shoot and when it came my shoulder hurt so bad I couldn't even stand the car ride that far much less shoot. But now my shoulder if coming around and I will be in Metropolis. There are a bunch of us "3Der's" that use field as practice. I have an 80 bale in my yard that I shoot daily (when I am well that is). 

Good luck... if the GBAA will host the state field in 2010 on a weekend that is not on an ASA Pro/Am weekend or the ASA GA state shoot I can almost guarantee you we can talk it up enough to get at least 100 shooters there. 

Look at the Night shoot in Conyers.... man they invited those back woods 3Ders to attend and we actually enjoyed ourselves and came back again this year. 

Can't we all just get along!!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 19, 2009)

red1691 said:


> I Hope many others can make it too! Pendergrass has Spent a lot of time and $$$ to set up a Field course to help promote Archery! The date is picked by the Host club, from a 4 week window!
> The GBAA is trying to promote the Sport of Archery Indoor, Field, and 3-D! We are not trying to shun no one. Just People have there likes and dislikes.
> I'll Bet there are Several hundred 3Ders that are not going to the Metropolis shoot! Do You think they would show up to the Field Shoot to try it out? I hope they do.
> It is great that we finely have a club in North Georgia to go shoot Field Rounds at. We just need to talk it up so every one can come out to see Field Archery is Fun Too!!
> ...


I can assure you, no one from Pendergrass that is officially related to LCA picked that weekend.  I know who did and I am not sure the motivations behind it, he was specifically told ASA weekends were off-limits.  They, LCA, are sponsors of the ASA, so there is no doubt where they will be.  I will assure you, the attendance will be the typical 20 - 40 or so shooters at every other state field shoot.  The decision to do it the weekend of the ASA guaranteed that the 60 or so that would have shot it will now have no chance, we will all be in IL.  The others, the not so die hard 3Ders that travel all over the country for these shoots, will just flat out not shoot field, and will definitely not shoot the GBAA shoots due to cost, that I can assure you of.  The Metropolis ASA is probably the #1 ASA shoot of the year to attend.


bowsmith said:


> I do remember Leon (the person who owns the land) saying he didn't care what weekend they held the state field, as long as it WASN'T Metropolis weekend.


To quote the former car dude.......right, right, exactly.


Brian from GA said:


> Of the hard core archers that would be willing to give field a try..... most in GA will be in Metropolis. I bet there will easily be 50 to 60 GA shooters in Metropolis (probably more).  That is a VERY popular shoot.
> 
> I can't whine too much because I pined all year for the LCA shoot and when it came my shoulder hurt so bad I couldn't even stand the car ride that far much less shoot. But now my shoulder if coming around and I will be in Metropolis. There are a bunch of us "3Der's" that use field as practice. I have an 80 bale in my yard that I shoot daily (when I am well that is).
> 
> ...


We could all get along, but scheduling conflicts will never allow it.  Hearing some folks say 3Ders aren't archers does not help much either.........


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 19, 2009)

> We could all get along, but scheduling conflicts will never allow it. Hearing some folks say 3Ders aren't archers does not help much either.........



I would hope none of the leaders of the state archery organizations would say something like that...


----------



## red1691 (Jun 20, 2009)

We could all get along, but scheduling conflicts will never allow it.  Hearing some folks say 3Ders aren't archers does not help much either.........[/QUOTE]

No one said that 3Ders arn't Archers! There are some Darn Good 3D Archers out there! Then there are those that are learning the Sport, and a lot of them lose intrest when they can't make it to the next level, both 3Ders and Target shooters. We have to help them are they will be lost! How many have you seen shooting for 2 to 3 years, then poof, gone, why? It's up to us to help our sport of Archery grow, because if we don't no one else will!


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I figured out the scheduling problem. See when the national shoots are and then schedule around them, or that might be too easy.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 20, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> I think I figured out the scheduling problem. See when the national shoots are and then schedule around them, or that might be too easy.



And Blake wonders why people say he's a smart .....

Good logic anyway.


----------



## MI360 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think you are smart Blake...lol... I won this shoot in 2007, and would love to shoot it in 2009 but i will be in Metroplis IL. I take pride in being able to compete at 3d and spots both. I was once told that "IT takes no skill to shoot 3d" I wished someone would tell Levi Morgan that. I agree with Blake, and god knows that doesn't happen much. To help the sport of archery grow something has to change, to bring 3d and spot shooters togethers.


----------



## Aknaps21 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Snobs. They are all snobs.*



MI360 said:


> I think you are smart Blake...lol... I won this shoot in 2007, and would love to shoot it in 2009 but i will be in Metroplis IL. I take pride in being able to compete at 3d and spots both. I was once told that "IT takes no skill to shoot 3d" I wished someone would tell Levi Morgan that. I agree with Blake, and god knows that doesn't happen much. To help the sport of archery grow something has to change, to bring 3d and spot shooters togethers.


 
3Ders are archers. Guess how farr it is, Hit a small ring the sze of a quarter.  Now if that does not take skill.  Someone please explain what is.  To stand at a known distance and sling a few arrows at someting the size of a dime is practice for me.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 21, 2009)

Just trying to make things a little easier for the planners and thinkers of the sport. The state level organizers should start using that thing called the telephone and quit being so hard headed. There are 3 or 4 organizations that if they worked together would have a whole lot better turn out of shooters. Just a thought, but try it next year and see what happens. ASA, GBAA, GAA, FITA, can all schedule around each other, it's not that hard with communication.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 21, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Just trying to make things a little easier for the planners and thinkers of the sport. The state level organizers should start using that thing called the telephone and quit being so hard headed. There are 3 or 4 organizations that if they worked together would have a whole lot better turn out of shooters. Just a thought, but try it next year and see what happens. ASA, GBAA, GAA, FITA, can all schedule around each other, it's not that hard with communication.



Now lookie here Mr Hamburger....no more common sense and logic, that is unreasonable


----------



## reylamb (Jun 21, 2009)

red1691 said:


> No one said that 3Ders arn't Archers! There are some Darn Good 3D Archers out there! Then there are those that are learning the Sport, and a lot of them lose intrest when they can't make it to the next level, both 3Ders and Target shooters. We have to help them are they will be lost! How many have you seen shooting for 2 to 3 years, then poof, gone, why? It's up to us to help our sport of Archery grow, because if we don't no one else will!


The comment may have never seen the light of day on this board, but I assure you, it has been said multiple times in person by more than one person....something about 3D being a guessing game and not archery...


----------



## Archery Mom (Jun 21, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Just trying to make things a little easier for the planners and thinkers of the sport. The state level organizers should start using that thing called the telephone and quit being so hard headed. There are 3 or 4 organizations that if they worked together would have a whole lot better turn out of shooters. Just a thought, but try it next year and see what happens. ASA, GBAA, GAA, FITA, can all schedule around each other, it's not that hard with communication.



Don't Pull the GAA into this, we have the ASA schedule and FITA in our hands before we ever set our schedule, we have for years tried to get the GBAA's, but when an orginization is bidding on Nationals and world trials there are times you must set your schedule before the others do and then you end up with conflicts. Even if you are the 1st to set yours, the others will sometimes lap on the dates you have. There was a time when we as archers complained of not having enough archery events to shoot and now look at us, we complain we have to much to shoot. We as a state orginization(GAA), try very hard not to set our events on ASA or even NFAA events, but there are just so many weekends in the year, when you have volunteers available and all the stars align to host an event.


----------



## Dingo26 (Jun 21, 2009)

*joining the GBAA*

can you join and shoot the state this weekend or is it to late, would like to shoot, not going to Ill and don't want to sit around the house, would rather sling arrows @ something.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 21, 2009)

Not picking on one organization in particular. I've been shooting tournaments since 87 and the same old stuff has been going on since then, so it's nothing new. Everybody could work together but that doesnt happen. Scheduling can be a problem sometimes but it seems to be a problem more often than not. Some orgs try to schedule around other events that will take away participation in their event , but some just do not care if they get their 20 to 30 shooters versus 50 to 100 shooters. That's just a 20 plus year observation, but what do I know. I'm just a peon in the archery world. 
Please, no pee jokes Jeff.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 22, 2009)

Dingo26 said:


> can you join and shoot the state this weekend or is it to late, would like to shoot, not going to Ill and don't want to sit around the house, would rather sling arrows @ something.



I am fairly certain that they would be more than happy to sign you up at the shoot.  Or you could possibly shoot as a "guest," if they have a guest class.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Yes You Can!!!*

Yes you can Join the NFAA/GBAA at the Shoot! Your membership will run 365 days from join date. At the State Target in Savannah in May we singed up 4 new memberships. I'm sorry I will miss it cause of my Niece's Wedding!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a Reminder That This is a 2 day shoot. You can not complete the shoot in one day.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not gonna make this one.  As much as I love field archery, myself and the family needs a break from traveling.  For the ones attending good luck, and keep us posted on the scores!


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 22, 2009)

Gonna be stuck at the golf course.  Forgot we had Georgia/Carolina Cup Friday through Sunday.


----------



## 589 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds like the only people that are gonna be at the state field are the officers that run it... (that's probably what they want)


----------



## watermedic (Jun 23, 2009)

*???*

I feel a need to reply to this even though I shouldn't.


To think that the state officers want to intentionally hold a state field shoot on the same weekend as a national 3d shoot is a load of crap. There will only be TWO of the officers there this weekend and both of us shoot 3d. 

I shoot more 3d than most of the people on this forum. The people on here that know me will back me up on that.

I shoot NAA, NFAA,ASA and any other round the corner backyard archery shoot because I like to shoot archery.

The club that is holding the shoot decides on the dates they can have the shoot.

We had the majority of the NFAA/GBAA shoots at Fort Gordon last year and this year we wanted to spread the shoots around. So this is where it stands. 

I apologize if the dates conflict with another organizations shoot. Maybe next year, your NFAA affiliated club will agree to hold the shoot and will have it on a day when everyone can attend.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## GaBear (Jun 25, 2009)

well the unforgivable happened......  I won't be able to shoot But will try and stop by and see how its going.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 29, 2009)

Results?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Some Results!*

Hope they put them up on the web site www.gbaa-archery.com soon! I don't know the scores, but was told that Bill Henneman won MFS, Tim Meyer won MBHFS. Way to Go guys


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool!  Way to go gentlemen!  

Is any of the Savannah crowd going to Nationals in PA?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 29, 2009)

Not that I know of! But I have been wrong be for, (just don't remember when) Daniel are you thinking of going? If so Best of Luck and  up!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 29, 2009)

So, the bigger question......what was the attendance?


----------



## lightsspeed (Jun 29, 2009)

*Results*

As soon as I get them from Tim W. I will post them on the GBAA web site. Turn out was low as expected. It's hard to get people to come and shoot 238 + arrows in 100 plus temps. Thanks to everyone who did make it out. I hope we can find a way to get some more field events through out the state so some of the 3-D'er can give this type of event a try.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 30, 2009)

red1691 said:


> Not that I know of! But I have been wrong be for, (just don't remember when) Daniel are you thinking of going? If so Best of Luck and  up!



Yes, I am trying to scrape up some money to go.  I need to take up a collection


----------



## In the zone (Jun 30, 2009)

reylamb said:


> So, the bigger question......what was the attendance?



18 archers (real archers you know... being that 3D shooters aren't real archers according to some)


----------



## firefighter310 (Jul 1, 2009)

nobody said 3der's aren't real archers. I don't no why anybody would say that. I shoot target and 3-d myself. I enjoy shooting any of the shoots. I was in pendegrass shooting the field tournament. It doesn't matter how many was there just as long as everybody enjoyed themselves. It seems that people want to talk about clubs holding shoots on weekends of major shoots,but they don't know how the clubs go about setting up these shoots.  For all of those that shot this past weekend hope you had fun. For all those that did not shoot this past weekend you missed out!


----------



## lightsspeed (Jul 1, 2009)

In the zone said:


> 18 archers (real archers you know... being that 3D shooters aren't real archers according to some)



I agree their were 18 real archers in Pendergrass this past weekend and around 40 real archers who chose to shoot 3D at Lake Oconee  instead going to the ASA in Ill or attempting something new and challenging in Pendergrass.
I hope we can all agree on one thing we all love the sport of Archery. Some of us choose to shoot more than one discipline of this sport and other choose to specialize in one discipline but in the end we are all real ARCHERS. 
My hope is that if you have never attempted any of the other disciplines of our great sport that you will take the time to at least come out and attempt them. 
As a member of the NFAA, GBAA, ASA and I also shoot in the GAA I have learned that you can learn something new no matter where I shoot. I have friends I enjoy shooting with every where I go and in the end it gives me a chance to spend time with someone that means more to me than any thing in this world my child.


----------



## Big John (Jul 1, 2009)

lightsspeed said:


> i agree their were 18 real archers in pendergrass this past weekend and around 40 real archers who chose to shoot 3d at lake oconee  instead going to the asa in ill or attempting something new and challenging in pendergrass.
> I hope we can all agree on one thing we all love the sport of archery. Some of us choose to shoot more than one discipline of this sport and other choose to specialize in one discipline but in the end we are all real archers.
> My hope is that if you have never attempted any of the other disciplines of our great sport that you will take the time to at least come out and attempt them.
> As a member of the nfaa, gbaa, asa and i also shoot in the gaa i have learned that you can learn something new no matter where i shoot. I have friends i enjoy shooting with every where i go and in the end it gives me a chance to spend time with someone that means more to me than any thing in this world my child.



YEA!!! What he said
I could not have said it any better than that 


P.S. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 2, 2009)

firefighter310 said:


> nobody said 3der's aren't real archers. I don't no why anybody would say that. I shoot target and 3-d myself. I enjoy shooting any of the shoots. I was in pendegrass shooting the field tournament. It doesn't matter how many was there just as long as everybody enjoyed themselves. It seems that people want to talk about clubs holding shoots on weekends of major shoots,but they don't know how the clubs go about setting up these shoots.  For all of those that shot this past weekend hope you had fun. For all those that did not shoot this past weekend you missed out!


Who do you think helped build that range, stuffed those targets, cleaned the lanes a few weeks ago, moved the 14th target due to a safety issue?  The guys that own the land gave only 1 statement and guideline to the individual(s) that chose when to have the shoot..........DO NOT HAVE IT THE WEEKEND OF THE IL ASA.


----------



## lightsspeed (Jul 2, 2009)

For the record we (The GBAA) did not pick this date and had no knowledge the their was a conflict with this date with last chance archery the date was choosen by the host club Gainsville Archery.
But just so you will know we really enjoyed the course and I want to thank you and LCA for taking the time to build it. I hope more archers across the state will take the time to use it.


----------



## abhunter (Jul 2, 2009)

For the record that date never went before the board
at Gainesville Archery. I'm on the board with Mitchell, 
Bear, Brian and Justin. 


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## red1691 (Jul 6, 2009)

*State Field 2010????*

We ( Ogeechee Bowmen ) are planning to put in for the State Field 2010 in Savannah, at the GBAA State 3-D Aug 1, at the meeting! The window is the last two weekends of June and the first two weekends of July to host the Field, So What weekend would you all pick?
We would like your input!!! Please !!!!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 6, 2009)

red1691 said:


> We ( Ogeechee Bowmen ) are planning to put in for the State Field 2010 in Savannah, at the GBAA State 3-D Aug 1, at the meeting! The window is the last two weekends of June and the first two weekends of July to host the Field, So What weekend would you all pick?
> We would like your input!!! Please !!!!!!



I would Say The 2nd weekend in July


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 6, 2009)

Next year the ASA Metropolis shoot is June 25-27 and then the Classic is not until July 29-Aug 1. July 4th is a Sunday. Of the four week window two are knocked out right there. So either June 19-20 or July 10-11.

Then we will have to schedule the ASA State Championship on the other weekend that ya'll do not choose or the week before the Classic. 

If you get a date on the books I will talk with the ASA state rep about working around (or with GBAA) on this event for dates. As of right now Callaway Gardens is scheduled to host the ASA state shoot for 2010. 

Let us know who gets the shoot and the date ASAP so we can try not to schedule on top of it. 

Thanks


----------



## red1691 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you guys, I appreciate your input!!  I guess I need to find out when Fathers Day is in 2010, seemed several folkes do not like to shoot that weekend eather.
Again your input is appreciated!!
Thanks Ricky


----------



## reylamb (Jul 15, 2009)

red1691 said:


> Thank you guys, I appreciate your input!!  I guess I need to find out when Fathers Day is in 2010, seemed several folkes do not like to shoot that weekend eather.
> Again your input is appreciated!!
> Thanks Ricky



Fathers Day will be June 20th in 2010.


----------



## red1691 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Reylamb, I guess that only leaves July 10 & 11. we'll have to see!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 15, 2009)

That kinda makes scheduling easier.... kinda like your wife making all your plans for you.


----------

